
The rural and post-industrial bubble is real and dangerous - soufron
https://medium.com/@soufron/the-rural-and-post-industrial-bubble-is-real-and-dangerous-in-france-in-the-us-and-everywhere-3de91573b369
======
PaulHoule
Rural areas are paying through the nose for DSL. At $90 a month for 2 Mbps, I
could have been upgraded to fiber a long time ago.

